

Show HN: interact.js – Powerful, flexible drag and drop and multi-touch gestures - taye
http://interactjs.io/

======
taye
Thanks

I hadn't actually thought about the Mac touch-pad and unfortunately I don't
have easy access to one for testing.

------
macarthy12
Is there anything built-in that can be use to restrict the area an item can be
dragged?

~~~
taye
Not presently. However, it's been on my mind for a while and as of now is
priority numero uno.

------
pedalpete
Interesting, but neither the rotation nor pinch-to-zoom worked on my mac.

